# Incoming Bulova Precisionist



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I know it sounds strange putting what used to be an American brand in the Japanese section, but as Bulova are now owned by Citizen...I guess it's the right place. Just in from the SC, courtesy of our esteemed Mod, Mach. A practically mint Bulova Precisionist 96B131, complete with all the 'bits'. A very chunky piece, at 230g and 50mm across the face, incuding the crown and lovely quality. This version has the purpose made SS bracelet, with triplock clasp and divers extension. The dial has a nice carbon effect centre, and between the markers there are fish scaled panels. The minute markers and second sweep hand are yellow, which set of the dial nicely. Although black, in certain lights, the dial takes on a blue hue. Of course, the unique thing about this watch is the seamlessly sweeping second hand that mimics the old Bulova Accutron Tuning fork/Omega f300 action. Although a quartz movevment, Citizen have somehow managed to create this smooth sweeping action...I beleive the hand actually steps 16 times a second to produce the effect.

Some pics....





In this pic you will notice the crystal, which is curved from top to bottom...from some angles this gives the watch an almost oval appearance...as in the first pic...



...on the wrist...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice! they've spelt metres wrong though


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Thomasr said:


> very nice! they've spelt metres wrong though


not if you are a yank http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meter


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

yes they spell it wrong too


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff mate, I love my Precisionist, it's a real beast and that sweeping second hand is mesmerising :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I said in the Saturday Thread - I`m missing this already :sadwalk:

Oh well, needs must when a new toy beckons :wink2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh well, needs must when a new toy beckons :wink2:


Are you going to give us a clue....this is all very mysterious.... h34r:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a You tube vid of the watch so you can see the action of the second hand...the guy doesn't say much! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, needs must when a new toy beckons :wink2:
> ...


No, just in case anyone else suddenly takes a fancy to it


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

You could put that in a sock and use it as a blunt instrument! 

No quite my cuppa, but a good looking piece and you have to love tech in the precisionist movement. :thumbup:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Have some H Samuel vouchers, the only watch that took my fancy was this 98B166...










Know very little about the Bulova, opinions please, and also the bit on the side of the bezel, good or just added for show ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

I love the Precisionist movement, but think practically all of them are ugly.

The red/black dive watch and a couple of the new releases this year are pretty nice though.

The bit on the upper left of the bezel is functional - it's a lock for the bezel so it can't rotate and mess up your dive times.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

~tc~ said:


> I love the Precisionist movement, but think practically all of them are ugly.


The rose gold Longwood is relatively subtle (I'm biased - I've got one). The chronographs are quite nice in general.

I agree that the majority are 'an aquired taste' though.

You can see Citizen styling in many of them, which is a pity - Bulova aren't known for making agressive styles.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm bad, sorry about that Mach think I have cracked the picture thing now.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Doesn't do it for me either - sorry, too much going on. That said if you like it that's what's important and thanks for the pic.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

~tc~ said:


> I love the Precisionist movement, but think practically all of them are ugly.


Seriously...?










(Any excuse to post a pic of this one... :lol: )


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, seriously ... What's the deal with the bolts through the bezel? ... And why have a marked timing bezel if you can't turn it?

The new Langford isn't bad:

The Claremont was the only one from the original collection I would wear, and now appears to be discontinued


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

~tc~ said:


> Yes, seriously ... What's the deal with the bolts through the bezel? ... And why have a marked timing bezel if you can't turn it?


Ha ha, good point and I stand corrected, it's horrible :lol: I obviously forgot to add the all-important bit - "IMHO" :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> ~tc~ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, seriously ... What's the deal with the bolts through the bezel? ... And why have a marked timing bezel if you can't turn it?
> ...


In deference to those who really don`t give a feck - I won`t mention any names, but there are (IMHO) worse looking watches out there :wink2:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent, I'll take that as a compliment mate :yahoo:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I am quite liking them and not normally a fan of non mechanical watches...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Fitz666 said:


> I am quite liking them and not normally a fan of non mechanical watches...


But... it's... ugly.... 

:rofl:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This one has now gone elsewhere...I saw it and liked the looks....I got it and thought differently.....I moved it on....that's what being a WIS is all about......


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

that didn't stay for long.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

wrenny1969 said:


> that didn't stay for long.


You'll find that a lot if you stay long enough..... :lol:


----------

